# Gus - F2 cockapoo (but you wouldn't guess it!)



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi all! Been reading everyone's posts here for a while - we got Gus here two weeks ago. He's and F2 and now 15 weeks (yesterday). And no! He doesn't really look anything like a cockapoo, does he? Even though his mum and dad are. Definitely got the cocker dominant gene. Wondering if there are others on here that are similar?

Look forward to more fun in the forums. And first up: his biting! 

Gav & Ange (Gus' new folks)

PICS!


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

:welcome: he is so gorgeous ur very lucky to have him very lovely looking. Hope u enjoy the forum. X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Fabulous colouring, his fur looks like it will be quite shaggy. he is beautiful.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh what a little beauty - his colours are gorgeous. I know cockapoos come in all guises and Gus is just one of them What a lovely wee face he has.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:welcome: to you all

Gus is truly stunning and I agree ....I think he may become quite shaggy 

His eyes are amazing :love-eyes: :love-eyes: :love-eyes:

xx


----------



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome and the nice replies all! Your cockapoos are all awesome!

So when you say shaggy, do you mean like an enormous fur ball?! We don't mind, obviously - we love him whatever he ends up like! Are there any others on here that are like him and / or shaggy now they're grown up? His bros and sisters were all more typically cockapoo - it was quite interesting.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

In that top pic he looks like those Japanese cartoons whose figures have those enormous eyes


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I mean shaggy as in a little more wavy perhaps fuller coat... I could very well be wrong though... I'm only learning myself!!! 
Anyway, you can control how he looks depending on your own preferences...and decide whether to have him groomed regularly or not. He will still have a puppy coat at the moment so it's when his adult coat starts to come in that you'll get a better idea of how he will look. 
He is totally gorgeous and I bet you are stopped regularly with him 
xx


----------



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

Tressa said:


> In that top pic he looks like those Japanese cartoons whose figures have those enormous eyes


Ha! He does! Don't be fooled! He's a 50% charmer... 50% tiny whirlwind of chaos! Although right now, he's on his back on the sofa completely sparko. Another tough day of being a pup.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ps I think he is a little like Poppy in colouring... You think?? ....


http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=10046


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Gus is a handsome little boy

Our Cockapoo Lucia has a lot of the Cocker Spaniel in her appearance as well

The nose, eyes and ears


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He is lovely , fabulous colour. What colour were his parents ? Can't wait to see what his coat ends up like and if his colouring changes xx


----------



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ps I think he is a little like Poppy in colouring... You think?? ....
> 
> 
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=10046


Definitely in the face! It's those eyebrows.

Looking forward to the journey! Will update with pics along the way of course


----------



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> He is lovely , fabulous colour. What colour were his parents ? Can't wait to see what his coat ends up like and if his colouring changes xx


Both dark - it's hilarious if you see a pic of them as you'd never match them to him in a million years. I've got a shot of them in my email but I can't find it right now. Will post when I dig it out! Honestly, it's bonkers. In a good way!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It makes him all the more unique and gorgeous, It"ll be interesting to see what he ll look like as he gets older x


----------



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

theaccessman said:


> Gus is a handsome little boy
> 
> Our Cockapoo Lucia has a lot of the Cocker Spaniel in her appearance as well
> 
> The nose, eyes and ears


Whoa - Lucia is a LOOKER! Beautiful!

Does she act more like a cocker in energy? Always wondered that. If they look more like the dominant gene, do they act like that, too...


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful colouring :love-eyes: You may find his coat gets wavier as he gets older. Lolly is an F1 cockapoo but had a very straight coat as a puppy. Here's the photos as a puppy and again with adult coat.








12 weeks









Just over a year old


----------



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

flounder_1 said:


> Beautiful colouring :love-eyes: You may find his coat gets wavier as he gets older. Lolly is an F1 cockapoo but had a very straight coat as a puppy. Here's the photos as a puppy and again with adult coat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHOA! I never knew they changed to that extent! Lolly's a beaut. Thanks so much for the reply and posting the pics - it's really helpful!


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Gus is amazing  Absolutely love his colouring. Can't wait to see how he ends up


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

:welcome: Hi Gav & Ange and of course Gus. 
I think one of the beauties of owning a cockapoo is the way their coat can change so much from puppy to adult and you just don't know what you're going to get.
He will definitely go more cockapoo as time goes on.  Looking forward to seeing how he will develop.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow gus is absolutely gorgeous,which breeder is he from,fab colour!! xxx


----------



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

mandym said:


> Wow gus is absolutely gorgeous,which breeder is he from,fab colour!! xxx


Hey Mandy - we got Gus from http://www.jandazcockapoos.co.uk/ in Wales


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello! 

And welcome to the forum :welcome:. 

Gus is such a lovely chunky puppy with the most beautifully unusual colouring - lucky you. 

It's great to have more Londoners on the forum. My boyfriend, Saffi and I live in Barnes. If you're interested in going to Cockapoo meets just give us a shout!


----------



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

Turi said:


> Hello!
> 
> And welcome to the forum :welcome:.
> 
> ...


Hi Turi! Awesome - we have friends (and my business partner) in Kings Rd, East Sheen, so we'll definitely grab a walk soon with you guys and the stunning Saffi! Was wondering if there were any Londoners here, and now we know! Thanks so much for replying!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Gus is gorgeous  I look forward to hearing more about him and seeing how his coat develops. He looks a fab little pup!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Did you see the rest of the litter? Just wondering if they were all similar or if Gus has the grandad effect that you can get with F2?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a striking colour! Is he an American F2? The American cockers get fuller coats as a breed, so I'm sure he will develop a thicker, shaggier coat as he matures. x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello welcome! Gus is a stunner!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He is stunning! Definitely looks like a cockapoo! Cockapoos look like this too! There's many variations! You just have a more unique cockapoo style! Cuteness!


----------



## saffy (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi, im new on here and have had my puppy Saffy a few weeks now. She also is very much like her spaniel mother but has her poodle fathers colouring . I will try and add a picture. Gus is gorgeous lovely colours x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

saffy said:


> Hi, im new on here and have had my puppy Saffy a few weeks now. She also is very much like her spaniel mother but has her poodle fathers colouring . I will try and add a picture. Gus is gorgeous lovely colours x


Ooh please do..look forward to seeing the pics...and welcome!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Would love to see a pic of saffy too! It's easier to load on here using Photobucket. You then just have to copy and paste the image code at the bottom of the pic on Photobucket on to here. x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Would love to see the new pup!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Gus said:


> Whoa - Lucia is a LOOKER! Beautiful!
> 
> Does she act more like a cocker in energy? Always wondered that. If they look more like the dominant gene, do they act like that, too...


We brought Lucia home at 2 1/2 years old she can be very active but can also lay back and relax for hours


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Gus said:


> Hi all! Been reading everyone's posts here for a while - we got Gus here two weeks ago. He's and F2 and now 15 weeks (yesterday). And no! He doesn't really look anything like a cockapoo, does he? Even though his mum and dad are. Definitely got the cocker dominant gene. Wondering if there are others on here that are similar?
> 
> Look forward to more fun in the forums. And first up: his biting!
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome - Gus has certainly got stunning colouring.

Did your breeder explain that he could stay very Cocker-like ?

It could be that he does get a touch shaggier over time - though the F2 mix is known for being the least stable mix and as a result of the Granddad effect you can get pups from the same litter that can end up virtually identical to a Poodle / some very 'Poo-ish and some virtually identical to a Cocker. There are several coat types and from the photos he does look as if he has the Flat coat. There are a couple of Cockapoos on here that are very Cocker like - but lovely all the same.

Do you know both his parents backgrounds ? He looks "Amercian" in mix.

Stephen x


----------



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Hi and welcome - Gus has certainly got stunning colouring.
> 
> Did your breeder explain that he could stay very Cocker-like ?
> 
> ...


Hi Stephen! We don't mind if he stays cocker-like - all cool by us. Think he might have had the granddad effect, yes. Janice kindly sent through a pic of his siblings, who are all a lot curlier as you can see!

And he's an English F2, not American 

Pic of his siblings:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow his whole litter are stunning!!!I have to say that has got to be one of the cutest litters ive seen!! I cant wait to see how his colour developes,he is a true sable,very rare to find xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

He is sooo gorgeous! Years ago a friend of mine had a beautiful Alsation called Gus, I've always loved that mane for a dog!

Welcome and can't wait to see Gus grow!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I do love a cockapoo coat .. and your Gus has a beautiful colouring  please post lots of photos of him  his coat texture may change over the coming months .. but as you already know the coat favours the cocker in the mix .. the sable colouring will be so stunning .. enjoy the changes in your puppy xxx


----------



## Glendreamcockapoos (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi! Welcome to the forum!

Gus is amazing. What a beautiful puppy. I actually saw him as a tiny baby when I was down at Janice's using one of her sensational 'Red' poodle boys at stud. I didn't know at this point he was going to be 'smooth' but that seems to be the luck of the draw with F2's. He certainly was from a rainbow litter, just stunning.

*though the F2 mix is known for being the least stable mix and as a result of the Granddad effect you can get pups from the same litter that can end up virtually identical to a Poodle*
Steven, I'd be interested to know what you mean by the least stable? Also, I've never seen an F2 who is virtually identical to a poodle. I have bred a total of three F2 litters, most of which have had fleece type coats, similar to an F1, but maybe a tad longer in length. I have also had a couple of straight coated pups just like Gus. How many F2 litters have you bred Steven?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I have bred several f2 litters and have found in all of them there is a cocker type pup a curlier coated cockapoo type and then the rest are all regular cockapoo type with the wavy coat,i too havent had any that are just like poodles but what i do know id they are all gorgeous,smooth or straight and still all cockapoos. I cant wait to see how gus developes,he is gorgeous x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have an F2 pup, Millie and she is adorable. She was a litter of 6 and I think 2/3 of the litter were classed as throw backs because they were flat/smoother coated than the rest. Gus is a beautiful colouring and looks like he has texture to his coat, he isn't completely flat. I am intrigued too by the comment 'least stable' as I don't like the sound of that. If anything you would think being an F2 would mean 'pedigree' of the cockapoo or am I being stupid?????
Welcome to the forum this is a fabulous place to gain valuable knowledge and gain a lot of help from experienced cockapoo parents xxxx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh dear, in my ignorance I thought that what Stephen meant by 'least stable' is that there are a lot more variations in appearance and coat than in earlier crosses. But with the way this thread is going it appears to be another 'breeder clash'. Just ignore me, I know nothing about breeding anyway I just absolutely love the colours in little Gus - he is just adorable.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Tressa said:


> Oh dear, in my ignorance I thought that what Stephen meant by 'least stable' is that there are a lot more variations in appearance and coat than in earlier crosses. But with the way this thread is going it appears to be another 'breeder clash'. Just ignore me, I know nothing about breeding anyway I just absolutely love the colours in little Gus - he is just adorable.



I think 'least stable' is a very unfortunate term to use.  
I would prefer to say that the predictability of the coat in a litter of f2s can be a little less obvious but a GOOD breeder of generation crosses will be able to advise and point out the smoother coated pups to any potential owners. Using the term 'least stable' implies something negative which I am sure that the owners of these lovely little dogs will testify to the complete opposite.
Gus is lovely and to me he looks like a sable cocker type puppy. Enjoy him.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think all the generations will show a difference in coat types. Honey is an F1 and is currently only slight wavy and thin coated but over time will most likely change. I have witnessed an F2 litter that produced a pup that leaned very much towards the poodle too, although not a complete throwback, so it must be possible for the grandad effect to go either way as I don't understand why the grandad effect would only favour the cocker genes....surely it could go either way?

I am sure I can see some American influence in the litter.....the cute shorter muzzles....so maybe there is some American lineage somewhere in the mix. I do know of a cockapoo from the same breeder whose cocker parent was explained to them as being half English/half American, so maybe one of the F1 cockapoo parents carries similar genetics.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well I have a flat coat F1. I saw both parents who were beautiful! I decided on Lola because I liked the sound of the personality characteristics of the mix and meeting mum and dad made my mind up because they were lovely dogs! Lola's mummy was a stunning dog and I'm very happy for her to be like her mum! I don't think we should get too het up with this topic, I have learned to not let it bother me when ignorant people decide that Lola doesn't look like a cockapoo, she definitely does and definitely is! I think stable was meant in terms of coat and stephen was probably only saying that there is more chance of a variety of cockapoo coats and looks. Your cockapoos are beautiful! Love them and don't worry about all the generation jargon!


----------



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey all - wow, this thread really took off. We're just super happy to have him whatever he looks like and appreciate all the comments - maybe some got a little lost in translation. Benefit of the doubt!

This site is filled with beautiful dogs of all shapes and sizes, and we love them all. Looking forward to hearing lots more about your dogs. Er.. and finding out why Gus (now 17 weeks) is becoming a little tearaway!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Picture a lions mane. That's shaggy!


----------



## kimmie (Oct 10, 2012)

wow gus is gorgeous looks just like our Esme she is 15 wks too now.she has straight hair too apart from when she gets wet when it goes wavy...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Love Gus! What is he classed as, colour wise? He's gorgeous and his litter mates. Look forward to seeing how Gus's coat develops.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Love Gus! What is he classed as, colour wise? He's gorgeous and his litter mates. Look forward to seeing how Gus's coat develops.


Hi Clare, Gus has a wonderful colouring hey, I am almost sure he is a sable, see the black tips. 

Regarding the throwback/grandfather effect/favouring the cocker coat/smoother and flatter coat (which may possibly shed by the way) .. it is all down to personal preference and what the owners likes. Some like curly or wavy coat texture and others like straight, wouldn’t it be boring if we all liked the same lol. 

Plus a breeder will know the coat texture of each puppy in a young developing litter and be able to advise new owners of the coat type, coat and also the character of each puppy. 

Plus I have seen straighter coats in first generation and second generation litters, so it really just depends on the genes, nothing is guaranteed in any Cockapoo litter regarding coat texture and colours, apart for adorable and very cute puppies of course. 

This is why we all love this mix so much, it all about the variations and possibilities...


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Love the name and love him! His coat is stunning! What a cutie and look at those eyes.... butter wouldn't melt! Congratulations on becoming a cockapoo owner!  Love Susie and Nacho x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Susie, it must be time for some more Nacho photos  and to share any of antics with us ... there is always a good story related to Nacho lol xxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah Sable, thought it might be but wasn't sure. Gorgeous colour. I'd like a sable...and a red...and a choccie :laugh:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Ah Sable, thought it might be but wasn't sure. Gorgeous colour. I'd like a sable...and a red...and a choccie :laugh:


and a big piece of land to live on with all of those cockapoos!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh don't get me on colours .. I am not getting another puppy.. but if I had to pick my next colour, what would it be, ummm tricky hey, I think it would be black tuxedo, but think my daughter has ideas of a blue roan though after meeting Millie & Roo Poo


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

JoJo said:


> .. I am not getting another puppy..


Come on Jo Jo......you know that 3 is an odd number!! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lol...oh yes you need a roan in your pack Jo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No pressure then ladies lol ... ha ha ha .. 

Seriously 3 works really well for me and it quite enough for me giving them each the attention they need. I always wanted 4, so you never know but not yet or for a long while anyway... 2 kids, 3 poos and 1 fab hubby .. is enough for one lady, well me ha ha ha 

Jane would you have another one.. are they addictive? oh would you breed your Honey? 

Clare and you ... do I feel you still leaning towards a red or sable


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jo, I can't do 3, that number doesn't sit well with me - I don't like odd numbers and I'm sure I have middle child syndrome! :laugh: couldn't do that to my Roo poo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I know what you mean Clare, so 4 then for you then .. giggling here  I will send a couple over to you ... ha ha ha


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh I would just love a choccie! However, with 3 boys and a hubby, 2 poos are definitely enough for me. But there is always 'one day'! 

I did have thoughts of possibly breeding with Honey but for various reasons have decided just to enjoy her as a pet. My life is just not at the right stage to give it the time and dedication that it would deserve. What a wonderful experience it must be though....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Totally understand Jane ...  Please get some more Biscuit pics posted soon, I love his curls


----------

